# Women in the Wild - Rockport



## dpsdiver (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey, I'm just letting the guy and gal 2coolers know about the 2nd annual event in Rockport. Women in the Wild was created to remove all stress and bodily injury incidents from women trying to learn something new from their significant others:headknock. This event has top notch instructors teaching women new skills in a pressure-free environment. Ladies pay a fee and choose four courses to learn over the course of a weekend, May 1st & 2nd 2010, and receive a tshirt, visor, and bag in addition to a free SEA (Saltwater-fisheries Enhancement Association) membership. Breakfast and lunch will be included both days as well dinner at the mixer Saturday night. Classes this year will include: Basic shotguns, intermediate shotguns, b.b. guns, archery, fishing, fly fishing, self defense, boat equipment & operation, kayaking, outdoor photography, habitat/species identification, first aid, and dutch oven cooking. This is a first come first serve event and is limited to 75 women, 21 years and older.

If you or your significant other is interested please contact:
Game Warden Brandi Reeder
(361)790-2611
[email protected]

Information and registration is also available at www.townrockport.org


----------



## txgwgal76 (Jan 27, 2010)

*new contact*

I just got my own login so anyone interested in this event can contact me through this login.
Thank you.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wish I could go but conflicts with a tournament I'm attending. However, I will send the information to our Texas Lady Angler members.


----------



## txgwgal76 (Jan 27, 2010)

You're awesome! Thanks for the help. Also check out the T.O.W.N. Rockport website, we have great events going on all the time.... www.townrockport.org and you can attend 2 events before having to become a member, doesn't require attending meetings. Great reason to escape to Rockport anyway.


----------



## txgwgal76 (Jan 27, 2010)

Update:
I have secured Capt. Jay Watkins as a fishing instructor, Capt. Chuck Naiser for fly-fishing, John Martell for outdoor photography, Lynda Pouyer (Seaworthy Marine) for Kayaking, Chris's Marine for boat operations and all my game warden guys and gals for instructing shotguns, b.b. guns, and boat equipment and safety. Great instructors to help facilitate learning.


----------



## txgwgal76 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Limited entry left*

Wanted to get out a reminder that registration ends for Women in the Wild April 15 and right now there are only 20 spots left. Hurry and sign up so you don't miss out! Registration forms can be found at the Rockport, Corpus Christi, and Victoria TPWD offices and online at www.townrockport.org. Call if you need any information. Thanks!

Brandi Reeder
(361)790-2611


----------

